# Cat delete ?



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

My friend who happens go be my mechanic, suggested that I remove the cat and weld pipes in place. What can I expect, will there be a little hp improvement? I also currently have slp cat backs installed.feedback much appreciated. 2006 gto 6 spd, k&n typhoon intake and bobcat tune.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What to expect: Check engine light, smell, maybe 5-10hp increase, and bit more sound. The check engine light has to be tuned out, or a set of rear O2 simulators have to be installed, there is a way to install some resitors from Radio Shack too.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

what is the best/easiest way to remove the cat code from the system?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

chuckD said:


> what is the best/easiest way to remove the cat code from the system?


Get your car tuned.


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

how about if i wanted to do it myself?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

chuckD said:


> how about if i wanted to do it myself?


You can buy a Diablosport tuner for like $300. They are great if you aren' planning on big mods down the road.

Or you can get HP Tuners. Its very pricy, but its the full software that can do everything. Its worth it if you are computer savvy and understand the basics of how motors work.


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

im really only looking for lt's with magnaflows, intake and possibly a cam a little later down the road, looking for houses so im semi tapped. ultimately id like to do the right things to throw down a supercharger later on but that is a bit far fetched right now. this is my d.d. so i cant afford have it be down. i just want to do the long tubes right now with an intake. just wish i could make my mind up what i want to do with that as well.


----------

